# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Kishat dhe Misionet e Veprimit Katolik ne Shqiperi

## NoName

* KISHAT DHE MISIONET E VEPRIMIT KATOLIK 
- SHQIPERI -* 


* KONFERENCA IPESHKVNORE E SHQIPERISE* 

 Adresa: 
President Sh.T. Mons. Angelo MASSAFRA Arqipeshkv Metropolit i Shkodres Sheshi Gjon Pali II-te, ShkoderTel. ++355 [022] 42744 Fax. ++355 [022] 43673e-mail: curiashkoder@hotmail.com
Zv. President Sh.T.Mons. Rrok MIRDITA Arqipeshv i Durres-Tiranes Bulevardi Zhan dArk, Tirane Tel. ++355 [04] 232082Fax. ++355 [04] 230727

 Sekretar i Pergjithshem Mons. Dode GJERGJI Administrator Apostolik i Sapes Kisha Katolike Lac Vau Dejes Cell. +355 [0] 68 20 49 173 Tel/fax. ++355 [022] 40092e-mail: sapa@icc-al.org dodgjergji@hotmail.com 
Selia dhe Zyra e Sekretarise Rruga Don Bosco, nr. 4 K.P. 2950 TiraneTel/fax. ++355 [04] 247159 e-mail: cealbania@albnet.net 

* ARQIDIOQEZA E SHKODRES* 

 URDHRI / BASHKESIA BASHKESIA / KONGREGATA EPRORI/E ADRESA 
Arqipeshkv Sh.T. Imzot Angelo MASSAFRA 

 Urdhri i Freterve Minore (O.F.M.)Bashkesia Gjuhadol Ate Flavio Cavallini, Provincial Fra Roberto Simonelli, Epror Kisha e Shen Franceskut, GjuhadolLagjja Vasil Shanto, Rruga Ndre Mjeda, Shkoder Tel/fax: ++355 [022] 42725 / 43215Cel. ++355 [0] 69 21 781 51
Bashkesia Arra e Madhe Ate Vladimir Mamala, Epror Kisha e Zojes Rruzare, Arra e Madhe, Shkoder Tel. ++355 [022] 42370 Cel. ++355 [0] 69 21 65 506

 Urdhri i Freterve Minore Kapucine (O.F.M. Cap)Bashkesi/Seminar Ate Sergio La Forgia, Epror Kuvendi i Kapucineve Shen Maria MagdaleneLagjja Iliria, Ura e Bunes, Shkoder Cel. ++355 [0] 68 20 25 526 

 Shoqeria e Jezusit (S.I.) Ate Armando Ceccarelli, Rektor Lagjja Vasil Shanto Rruga B.Nopca, Shkoder Tel. ++355 [022] 48263 / 48264

 Shoqeria Salesiane e Shen Gjon Bosko-s (S.D.B.) D. Rudi Borstnik, Epror Rruga Gjon Bosko, prane Gjykates, Shkoder Tel. ++355 [022] 43353

 Meshtaret e Zemres se Krishtit (Dehoniane, S.C.I.) Ate Mario Bosio, Epror Shkoder, Cel. ++355 [0] 69 23 5907/ 69 21 66 543

 Misionaret e Bamiresise te Nene Terezes (M.C.) Ate Damiano, Ate Andrea Bushat, Shkoder Tel. ++355 [022] 42251 

 Eterit Vicenciane (C.M.) Ate Giuseppe Ferrara, Epror Grude e Re, Shkoder Cel. ++355 [0] 68 20 49 126

 Rrogacionistet e Zemres se Jezusit (R.C.J.) Ate Luigi Amato, Epror Lagjja 3 Heronjte, Shkoder Cel. ++355 [0] 68 20 21 073

 Bijat e Marise Ndihmetare (Salesiane, F.M.A.) Moter Carolina Costabile, Eprore Rruga Don Bosco, nr. 10 Tel. ++355 [022] 48240 / 1

 Motrat Francescane Misionare e Zemres se Krishtit (Noviciat) F.M.S.C. Moter Milena Santini Rruga Gjon Buzuku Tel. ++355 [022] 40755 

 Bijat e Dashurise Hyjnore Moter Jeronima Juros, EproreMoter Vida Ademi, Eprore (Noviciat) Lagjja Vojo Kushi, Rruga Leke Dukagjini, nr. 34 Tel. ++355 [022] 46914

 Bijat e Zemrave te Shenjta te Jezusit e te Marise (Ravasco) Moter Giugliana Zafiri, Eprore Moter Anna Maria Fuschi, Casa famiglia Rruga Hardhi te Egra Shkoder Tel. ++355 [022] 45346 ++355 [0] 68 20 26 212

 Motrat Francescane te Zojes se Paperlyer Moter Katerina Dushaj, Eprore Lagjja Ndoc Mazi Rr. Kongresi i Lushnjes, nr. 63Shkoder Tel. ++355 [022] 44978

 Motrat Franceskane Misionare te Jezusit Femije (Noviciat) Moter Rosangela Ganau, Eprore Lagjja Vasil Shanto, Rr. Ndre Mjeda, 26, K.K. 142 Tel/fax. ++355 [022] 47511

 Motrat Misionare te Kraharorit te Shenjte Moter Antonella Manca, Eprore Lagjja Vasil ShantoRruga Kinema Verore Shkoder Tel. ++355 [022] 48219 

 Motrat Misionare te Bamiresise (Nene Tereza) Moter Maria Vittoria Martedi, Eprore Lagja Ndoc Mazi, Rruga Marin Barleti, nr. 68, Shkoder Tel. ++355 [022] 48356

 Motrat Engjellore te Shen Palit Moter Vera Lleshi, Eprore Lagjja Tome Kola, Rruga Daniel Matlija, nr. 91 Shkoder Tel. ++355 [022] 43648

 Apostullet e Zemres se Shenjte te Jezusit (Noviciat) Moter, Rosetta Baiani, Eprore Lagjja Ndoc Mazi Rruga Nene Klelia Merloni Tel. ++355 [022] 44918

 Motrat Stigmatine Moter, chiara Pieri, Eprore Rruga Motrat Stigmatine Shkoder Tel. ++355 [022] 43815

 Motrat Francescane te Krishtit Mbret Moter Maria Celestia Penazzo, Eprore Qafe Hardhi, K.P. 141Shkoder Tel. ++355 [022] 44602

 Bijat e Dashurise se Krishtere te Sh. Vicenc de Pauli (Vincenciane) Moter Ljubica Jozic, Eprore Lagjja Ndoc Mazi, Rruga Pashko Vasa, Nr. 29 Shkoder Tel. ++355 [022] 44994 

 Motrat Francescane te Suzes Moter Marina Porcu, Pergjegjese Lagjja Tre Heronjte, Rruga Hardhiat te Egra ShkoderTel. ++355 [022] 45353

 Motrat Punetore te Vogla te zemrave te Shenjta (Noviciat) Moter Angelica Mariniello, Eprore Lagjja Tre Heronjte, Rruga Rruzhdi Tyli, Shkoder Cell. ++355 [0] 68 222 7151 ++355 [0] 68 23433077

 Motrat Mesuese te Sh. Doroteas Moter tina Cocciolo, Eprore Laggja Ndoc Mazi, Rruga Klelia Merloni, 147Shkoder Cell. ++355 [0] 682185937

 Motrat Oblate te Zemres se Paperlyer te Marise Lagjja Tre Heronjte, Rruga Hardhijat e Egra, Shkoder Cell. ++355 [0] 69 22 33 432

 Moter Raimondina Buscema Lagjja Tome Kola, Rruga Gjon Buzuku, Shkoder Tel. ++355 [022] 44453 

 Motrat Oblate te Zemres se Paperlyer te Marise Moter Paola Xess, Eprore Barbullush, Tel. ++355 [0265] 80031

 Motrat Punetore te Ungjillit te Shenjte Moter Eva Casella, Eprore Beltoje Tel. ++355 [0227] 0154 Cel. ++355 [0] 68 24 24 789

 Motrat e Familjes se Shenjte Moter Clemens Chiavassa, Eprore Rranxa Bushat Tel. ++355 [0266] 21033

 Motrat Misionare te Shen Karlit Borome (Skalabriane ) Moter Antonio Pretto, Eprore Moter Cecilia Veranda, Ep. Noviciat Juban, cel. ++355 [0] 68 22 88 778Stajke Cel. ++355 [0] 68 23 84 656

 Motrat Stigmatine Moter Giovanna Pedali, Eprore Dajc I Bregut te Bunes 

 Motrat Francescane te Zojes se Engjejve Moter Juditha Hejdel, Eprore Velipoje, Tel. ++355 [0267] 80014 Fax. ++355 [0267] 80015Cel. ++355 [0] 68 22 67 900

 Motrat Baziliane Moter Gabriella Rizzo, Eprore Boric, Cel. ++355 [0] 68 23 26 499

 Motrat e Shpetimtarit Hyjnor Moter Elvira de Ciantis, Eprore a. Rragam; b. Sheldi, Cel. ++355 [0] 682249974 

 Motrat e Kraharoti te Shenjte Moter Miriam Macucchi, Eprore Gur i Zi,Tel. ++355 [0264] 60022

 Motrat Oblatet e Zojes se Pompeit Moter Erminia Gallichio, Eprore Bardhaj, Cell. ++355 [0] 68 22 69 255

 Motrat Franceskane te Zojes se Paperlyer (Noviciat) Moter Drita Kajtazi, Eprore Hot i Ri, ++355 [0262] 20202cel. ++355 [0] 68 22 43 878

 Motrat e Jezusit Bariut te Mire Moter Giancarla Usai, Eprore Qendra  Bariu i Mire, FermentinCell. ++355 [0] 68 25 55 026

 Motrat Franceskane te Bamiresise Moter Domenika Mancino, Eprore Koman, Cell. ++355 [0] 69 24 01326

 Motrat Kapucine te Zojes se Paperlyer Weggemeinschaft Moter Christina Farber, Eprore Dobrac 

 Motrat Kapucine te Zojes se Paperlyer te Lurdit Moter Maria Simplicia Cavarretta, Eprore Obot, Cell. ++355 [0] 68 20 25 726

 Motrat Klarise Tarabosh, ++355 [0] 69 25 37 970

 Katedralja e Shen Shtjefnit Protomartir (Famulli) Mons. Lucjan Agustini, Famullitar Sheshi Gjon Pali II-te, Shkoder Tel.fax. 00355 [022] 43557 

 Shenjterorja e Zojes se Keshillit te Mire Mons. Lucjan Agustini, Rektor 

 Kisha e Zojes Rruzare Arra e Madhe, Famulli Ate Marian Lumci, O.F.M., Famullitar Laggja Ndoc Mazi, Rruga Zoja Rruzare, Shkoder Cel. ++355 [0] 69 21 65506

 Kisha e Shen Franceskut  GjuhadolUrdheri i Freterve Minore Bashkesia e Kuvendit Franceskan Fra Roberto Simonelli O.F.M., Epror Lagjja Vasil Shanto, Rruga Ndre Mjeda, ShkoderTel/fax. ++355 [022] 42725 / 43215 Cel. ++355 [0] 68 20 35563 

 Kisha e Motrave Stigmatine Moter Chiara Pieri, Eprore Delegate Rruga e Motrave Stigmatine, Shkoder Tel. ++355 [022] 43815

 Kisha e Shen Kollit D. Ndoc Nogaj, Pergjegjes Baritor 

 Qendra  Mbreteresha e Paqes Ate Rito B. Ybanez R.C.J., Pergjegjes Baritor Cel. ++355 [0] 68 20 21 073

 Qendra  Bariu i Mire, Fermentim D. Nikolin Toma, Pergjegjes Baritor 

 Qendra  Nene Tereza, Dobrac D. Francisco Juan Garcia Martinez, Pergjegjes Baritor ++355 [0] 68 23 11 315

 Kisha e Sh. Rrokut, Shiroke Famulli Ate Giuseppe De Guglielmo, F.D.P. Kisha e Shen Rrokut, KP. 145Shiroke, Cel. ++355 [0] 68 20 32 026

 Kisha e Shen Marise Magdalena, TaraboshUrdheri i Freterve Minore Kapucine Cel. ++355 [0] 68 20 25526

 Fshati i Paqes, Tarabosh Sh.T. Mons. Angelo Massafra 

 Kisha e Shen RrokutFamulli D. Marjan Gega, Famullitar Rranxa Bushat, Cell. ++355 [0] 68 2332537Tel. ++355 [0266] 21033

 Kisha e Zemres se Krishtit Ate Damiano M.C., Pergjegjes Baritor Krye BushatTel. ++355 [022] 42251

 Kisha  Zoja e Ngritur ne Qiell Famulli Don Ernest Troshani, Famullitar Barbullush, Tel. ++355 [022] 43704

 Kisha  Shna Prendja, Famulli Don Ernes Troshani, Famullitar Trush 

 Kisha  Shen Ilia, Famulli Don Michele Gentile SDB, Famullitar Berdice 

 Famulli Ate Giuseppe De Guglielmo F.D.P., famullitar Oblike, Cell. ++355 [0] 68 20 25 726

 Famullia  Te ngjitur e Krishtit ne Qiell Don Gjergj Simoni, Famullitar Dajc i Bregut te Bunes Tel. ++355 [022] 43392

 Famullia Shen Nikolla D. Marjan Ukaj, Famullitar Velipoje, Tel. ++355 [0267] 80010Fax. ++355 [0267] 80012Tel. ++355 [0267] 80014Fax. ++355 [0267] 80015Cel. ++355 [2] 68 22 67 900

 Famullia  Zoja e Karme D. Silvio Braga, Famullitar Beltoje Tel. ++355 [0227] 0154

 Famullia e Eterve Vicenciane Ate Giuseppe Ferrara C.M. Grude e Re 

 Famullia e Bashkesise se Motrave Franceskane te Zojes se Paperlyer Mons. Lucjan Agustini, Pergjegjes Baritor Hot i RiTel. ++355 [0262] 20202Cel. ++355 [0] 68 22 69 255 

 Famullia e Bashkesise Oblatet e Zojes se Pompeit d. Giuseppe De Guglielmo F.D.P., pergjegjes baritor Bardhaj, Cel. ++355 [0] 68 22 69 255

 Famullia e Bashkesise Motrat Baziliane Ate Mario Bosio, Famullitar Gruemire Cel. ++355 [0] 68 22 06 032

 Kisha e  Shen Llezhdri, famulli d. Ardian Arra, Administrator Shllak 

 Kisha  Zemra e Krishtit, famulli D. Raffaele Gagliardi, Famullitar Gur i Zi,Tel. ++355 [0264] 60020Cel. ++355 [0] 68 20 29 825 Tel. Kishe ++355 [0264] 60021Tel. ++355 [0264] 60022 

 Famullia D. Francisco Juan Garsia Martinez, administrator famullie Rragam++355 [0] 68 23 11 315

 Kisha  Shna Prendja, famulli D. Michelangelo Braga, Pergjegjes Baritor Juban, Tel. ++355 [0264] 60210Cel. ++355 [0] 68 22 86017Tel. ++355 [0264] 60234Cel. ++355 [0] 6922 88 778

 Kisha  Naltimi i Kryqit, Famulli Don Nikolin toma, famullitar StajkeCel. ++355 [0] 69 21 25 333

 Kisha  Shen Marku famulli Don Antonio Giovannini, pergjegjes baritor Koman Tel. ++355 [022] 48818Cel. ++355 [0] 68 22 888 92Cel. ++355 [0] 69 24 01 323

* DIOQEZA PULT-BAJZA* 

 Administrator Apostolik Mons. Prele GJURASHAJ O.F.M. Caritas Dioqezan Ate Prelje Gjurashaj, O.F.M., Drejtor Qendra Ipeshkvnore Bajze Cell. ++355 [0] 68 20 37277

 Famullia Bajze Ate Andjelko Kamencic, O.F.M., Famullitar Moter Pia Orietta di Giacomo, Eprore Bajze Cell. ++381 67 533 187

 Famullia Hot 

 Famulli Kastrat Ate Konstandin Pistulli, OFM, Famullitar Kastrat

 Famullia Selce  Vukel Ate Sergio Gazzea OFM, Famullitar Selce Cell. ++355 [0] 682027675

 Famullia Shkrel, Boge, Rec D. Stanislaw Wadowski, famullitar 

 Motrat Franceskane Misionare te Suzes Moter Anna Ferragonio, Eprore Stare (Rrapshe)Cell. ++381 69489557

 Motrat Franceskane te Krishtit Mbret Moter Sandra Bartolotto, Eprore 

* DIOQEZA E SAPES* 

 Administrator Apostolik Mons. Dode GJERGJI 
Caritas Dioqezan Don Simon Kulli, Drejtor Kisha Katolike, Lac Vau Dejes Cel. ++355 [0] 69 20 97 458 Cel. ++355 [0] 68 22 24 373e-mail: caritas_sapa@yahoo.com simonkulli@yahoo.com 

 Motrat Karmelitane Nenshat, Cell. ++355 [0] 69 24 73 349 

 Motrat e Vogla te Familjes se Shenjte Famullia Troshan, Lezhe Cell. ++355 [0] 68 20 23 931

 Motrat Franceskane te Zemres se Krishtit Famullia Fierze Cell. ++355 [0] 69 25 78 059

 Motrat Punetore te Vogla te Zemrave te Shenjta Famullia Piraj, Kodhel Cell. ++355 [0] 68 21 67 503

 Motrat Apostulle te Zemres se Krishtit Famullia Dajc Cell. ++355 [0] 69 22 91 436

 Motrat e Nene Terezes Famullia Puke Tel. ++355 [021] 22270

 Motrat e Shen Dorotese Famullia Vau  Dejes, Shkoder Cell. ++355 [0] 68 21 85 937 Cell. ++ 355 [0] 69 2252704

 Motrat Franceskane Famullia Fushe-Arrez Cell. ++355 [0] 68 23 53 085Cell. ++355 [0] 68 23 53 062

 Motrat Mesuese Venerini Famullia Gjader, Lezhe Cell. ++355 [0] 68 20 32 447

 Motrat Stigmatine Famullia Pistull Cell. ++355 [0] 69 24 42 001Famullia Hajmel Cell. ++ 355 [0] 69 22 87 106Famullia Nenshat Cell. ++355 [0] 68 23 68 656

 Famullia Iballe  Puke At Leonardo Deja, O.F.M. Iballe  Puke Cell. ++355 [0] 68 23 82 683

 Kuvendi i Eterve Kapucine Ate Sergio La Forgia O.F.M. Cap. Nenshat Cell. ++355 [0] 68 20 23 822

 Famullia Mnelle Ate Luigi Amato R.C.I. Mnele Cell. ++355 [0] 68 20 21 073

 Famullia Blinisht D. Antonio Sciarra Blinisht Cell. ++355 [0] 68 20 32 071

 Famullia Deje D. Genc Tuku Deje, Cell. ++355 [0] 69 21 39 669

 Famullia Gomsiqe D. Carlo Ftini Gomsiqe, Cell. ++355 [0] 68 23 76 354

 Famullia Pistull D. Mark Shtjefni Pistull, Cell. ++355 [0] 68 21 355734

 Famullia Dajc D. Injac Dema Dajc, Cell. ++355 [0] 68 21 83 138

* DIOQEZA E LEZHES* 

 Administrator Apostolik Mons. Ottavio Vitale R.C.I. 

 Urdheri i Freterve Minore (O.F.M.) Ate Bec Pecaj, Epror Kuvendi i Zojes Nunciate Freterit Minore, Lezhe Tel. ++355 [0215] 3803

 Rogazionistet e Zemres se Jezusit (R.C.I) Ate Antonio Leuci, Epror Kisha Katolike, Shenkoll Cell. ++355 [0] 68 20 46 029 Tel. ++355 [0283] 70016 / 7 Fax. ++355 [0283] 70018e-mail: rogazionisti@albnet.net 

 Eterit e Fjales se Misheruar Ate Andres Fernandez, Epror Kisha Katolike Kalivac Cell ++355 [0] 69 23 38 867 e-mail: par.Albania@ive.org 

 Shoqeria e Marise (Marianistet) Ate Davide Gozio, Epror Lagjja Gurrave, Lezhe Tel. ++355 [0215] 2900

 Bijat e Zellit Hyjnor Moter Loretta Tedone, Eprore Pllane, Cell. ++355 [0] 68 20 27 351

 Bijat e Nazaretit Moter Elisabeth Shilly Puthenparambil, Eprore Manati, Cell. ++355 [0] 68 22 39 110

 Bijat e Zemres se Shenjte te Jezusit Moter Lorenza Morelli, Eprore Bijat e Zemres se Shenjte te Jezusit Misioni Katolik, Shengjin, Lezhe Tel. ++355 [0281] 2215Cell. ++355 [0] 68 20 32 197e-mail: s.cuore@adanet.com.al 

 Motrat e Jezusit Bariut te Mire Moter Anna Maria Principi, Eprore Ungrej Cell. ++355 [0] 68 22 82 174

 Motrat Franceskane te Zojes se Paperlyer Moter Marjana Mirdita, Eprore Kallmet Cell. ++ 355 [0] 68 20 58 266

 Motrat Franceskane te Sh. Filippa Mareri Moter Assunta dOlimpio, Eprore Torovice Cell. ++355 [0] 68 20 31 804

 Motrat e Vogla te Familjes se Shenjte Moter Roselma Sartore, Eprore Balldre Cell. ++355 [0] 68 20 49 814

 Misionaret e Misherimit Moter Mettilda Ponnvelil, Eprore Shenkoll Tel. ++355 [0238] 70020e-mail: shenkoll@yahoo.it

 Motrat e Fjales se Misheruar Moter Maria Alejandra Costas, Eprore Kalivac, Cell. ++355 [0] 69 23 76 781

 Famullia Zoja Nunciate Ate Bec Pecaj, Famullitar Koder Marlekaj, Lezhe Tel. ++355 [0215] 3803 Cell. ++355 [0] 68 24 54 726

 Famullia Shen Prenda Ate Jesus Madinabeitia, Famullitar Balldre Cell. ++355 [0] 69 25 78 126

 Famullia Jozefi Punetor Ate Luigi Cattazzo, Administrator Torovice Cell. ++355 [0] 68 23 90 601

 Famullia Shen Eufemia D. Martin Jaku, Famullitar Kallmet, Cell. ++355 [0] 68 22 52 189

 Famullia Zoja e Paperlyer Ate Andres Fernandez, famullitar Kalivac Cell. ++355 [0] 69 23 38 867

 Famullia Bariu i Mire Ate Andres Fernandez, famullitar Ungrej Cell. ++355 [0] 69 23 38 867

 Famullia Shen Nikoll Ate Salvatore Reino, famullitar Shenkoll Tel. ++355 [0283] 70016 / 7 Cell. ++355 [0] 69 21 48 405 

 Famullia Bariu i Mire Ate Salvatore Reino, famullitar Zejmen Cell. ++355 [0] 69 21 48 405

 Famullia Familja e Shenjte D. Angelo Sacchiero, famullitar Manati Cell. ++355 69 21 43 471 

 Famullia Maria Ndihmetare D. Angelo Sacchiero Ishull Lezhe 

 Famullia Shen Gjergji D. Dario Tondello, Administrator Lezhe Cell. ++355 [0] 68 25 63 745

 Famullia Shen Nikolla D. Dario Tondello, famullitar Lezhe 

 Famullia Shen Gjoni Pagezuesi Ate Antonio Leuci, administrator Shengjin Cell. ++355 [0] 68 20 35 561

 Ecja Neokatekumenale Firmino Mezzaluna, pergjegjes Ipeshkvnia, Rruga e Kalase, Ish Dega Ushtarake, Lezhe Cell. ++355 [0] 69 21 86 452

 Rinia Franceskane Kisha Franceskane Virgjera e Lume Maria Nunciate 

 Legio Mariae Jak Ndoka, president Fra. Bec Pecaj OFM, Udheheqes shpirteror Kisha Franceskane Virgjera e Lume Maria Nunciate 

 Bashkesia e Sh. Egjidit Andi Seferi, pergjegjes per projektet Tel. ++355 [04] 266122


* DIOQEZA E RRESHENIT* 

Administrator Apostolik Mons. Cristoforo PALMIERI C.M. 


 Caritas-i Dioqezan Mons. Cristoforo Palmieri, President Rruga Vicenz de Paoli Rreshen-Mirdite Tel/fax. ++355 [0216] 2484Cell. ++355 [0] 68 22 83 210e-mail: caritasrreshen@adanet.com.al 

 Misionaret Vicenziane Ate Lino Nicolai Rruga Shen Vicenz de Paoli Rreshen-Mirdite Tel. ++355 [0216] 2270Fax. ++355 [0216] 2539

 Urdheri Franceskan i Freterve Minore Ate Vlatko soldo OFM Kisha Sh. Mikeli Kryeengjell Lac, Tel. ++355 [0536] 2312

 Misionare te Vogla Eukaristike Rreshen, Mirdite Tel.fax. ++355 [0216] 2484

 Motrat e Shen Gjovana Antida Moter Rosella Fumagalli, Eprore Kisha Katolike Klos-Fane Mirdite Cell. ++355 [0] 69 25 68 366

 Bijat e Dashurise se Krishtere e Sh. Vincenc de Paoli Moter Lurtde Ramaj, Eprore Rreshen, Mirdite Tel. ++355 [0216] 2648

 Motrat Kolegjine te Familjes se Shenjte Moter Gandolfa Maria Sausa, Eprore Perlat, Mirdite Cell. ++355 [0] 68 23 20 871

 Bijat e Dashurise Hyjnore Moter Nikolina Gegic, Eprore C/o Kisha Katolike sh. Mikeli Kryeengjell Lac Telfax. ++355 [0536] 2241

 Motrat Mesuese Venerine Qendra Kulturore Abat Doci Rubik 

 Kisha Katedrale  Jezusi i Vetmi Shpetimtar i Botes Mons. Cristoforo Palmieri, famullitar Rruga Shen Vincenc de Paoli, Rreshen Tel.fax. ++355 [0216] 2539

 Kisha  Sh. Llezhdri, famulli D. Giovanni Ev. Kokona, famullitar Orosh 

 Kisha  shen Maria e Sapolindur, famulli Ate Cristoforo Palmieri, famullitar Geziq 

 Kisha  Shelbuesi, famulli Ate Vlatko Soldo OFM, Administrator Rubik 

 Famullia Shen Marku Don Giovanni Ev. Kokona Fan 

 Kisha  Marija e Rruzares, famulli Ate Cristoforo Palmieri, pergjegjes Kacinar 

 Famullia Malaj D. Giuseppe Tanzarella, pergjegjes Malaj 

 Kisha  Maria Mbretereshe e Botes, Ate Lino Nikolai, famullitar Kodershen 

 Famullia Shenkoll D. Gianfranco Cadenelli, famullitar Suc ++355 [0] 68 25 589 70 

 Famullia Shen Marku D. Marco Domenighini Ulez Cell. ++355 [0] 68 2559034

 Zona Baritore Selite Ate Luigi Cannato 

 Zona Baritore Fang, Vaushkiez, Rrasfik Mons. Cristoforo Palmieri 

 Vullnetaret e Dashurise Fridamaria Gregorin Kisha Zoja Rruzare Reps, Mirdite Cell. ++355 [0] 69 24 01954

* ARQIDIOQEZA DURRES-TIRANE* 

 Arqipeshkv Sh.T.Imzot Rrok MIRDITA 

 Kongregata e Bijve te Zojes se Paperlyer (Koncecioniste, C.F.I.C.) Ate Franco Sartori, Epror Rruga e Kavajes, nr. 120 Tirane Tel. ++355 [04] 232021 / 223906Fax. ++355 [04] 231125Cell. ++355 [0] 69 23 82 433 68 20 32 047 68 20 27 326 69 22 57 083e-mail: fzkm@icc-al.org 

 Kongregata e Klerikeve Rregulltare te Shen Palit (Barnabite C.C.R.S.P.) Ate Giovanni Peragine, Epror Kisha Katolike Milot Cell. ++355 [0] 68 20 43 449 69 22 19 243 

 Kongregata e Sh. Jozefit (Jozefinet e Murialdos C.S.I.) Ate Carmelo Prestipino Lagjja 17, Rr. Stef Kaculini, Durres Tel. ++355 [052] 29354e-mail: durazzo@murialdo.org 

 Prifterinjte e Zemres se Jezusit (Dehoniane, S.C.I.) Ate Giuseppe Civerra, Epror Kisha Katolike, Gurez Lac Cell. ++355 [0] 69 23 08260Cell. ++355 [0] 69 20 89 449Cell. ++355 [0] 69 21 12 153

 Shoqeria e Jezusit (Jezuitet S.I.) Ate Ignazio Buffa, Epror Shtepia e Eterve Jezuite, Rruga Artan Lenja, 39A, K.P. 112, Tirane Tel. ++355 [04] 248230 / 247431 / 248230Fax/ ++355 [04] 247430e-mail: jezuitet@albaniaonline.net 

 Shoqeria e Shpetimtarit Hyjnor (Salvatoriane S.D.C.) Ate Dariusz Nowak, Administrator Bashkesia Salvatoriane, Bilaj, KP 1520, Tirane Cell. ++355 [0] 68 222 0733Cell. ++355 [0] 68 20 24 680e-mail Albania@sds.pl 

 Shoqeria Salesiane e Shen Gjon Boscos (S.D.B.) Don Gianni Filippin Rruga Don Bosco, Tirane Cell. ++355 [0] 69 20 60 540Tel. ++355 [04] 232846 Fax. ++355 [04] 268152 Cell. ++355 [0] 68 22 03828

 Urdhri I Freterve te Vegjel (Franceskane OFM) Ate Silvio Bellotto Rruga Ali Pash Gucia, Tirane Telfax. ++355 [04] 223859Cell. ++355 [0] 68 22 63 005

 Kisha e Shen Mhillit Ate Ferdo Boban, Epror LacTel.+355 [0536] 2312 

 Kisha e Shna Ndout Ate Ndue Gashi, Epror Lac, Cell. ++355 [69 24 64 700]

 Urdhri i Predikatareve (Domenikane O.P.) Ate George Frendo, Epror Kisha Katolike, K.P. 224, Durres Cell. ++355 [0] 69 21 20 797 69 24 47 509 69 23 75 210 69 21 88 796 

 Adhurueset e Gjakut te Krishtit Moter A,gnese Bianchi, Eprore Lalgjja 18, Blloku i Ri, Durres Telfax. ++355 [052] 22793

 Adhurueset e Gjakut te Krishtit Moter Olga Petrozzelli Rruga e Kishes, Mamurras K.P. 2398/1 Tirane Telfax. ++355 [0561] 5111 Cell. ++355 [0] 68 26 72 388

 Apostullet e Zemres se Krishtit Moter Agata Caruso, Eprore Rruga Mihal Duri, nr. 175 Tirane Tel. ++355 [04] 230136

 Basiliane Bijat e Shen Makrines Moter Patrizia Visciglia, Eprore Gurez, Lac Cell. ++355 [0] 68 20 27 565

 Benediktine te Provanise Hyjnore Moter Cecilia De Filippi, Eprore Rruga Qemal Stafa, Nr. 1 Durres Telfax. ++355 [052] 24089Rruga e Kishes, Sukth  DurresCell. ++355 [0] 68 20 36 684

 Bijat e Dashurise Hyjnore Moter Nikolina Gegic, Eprore Kisha Katolike Lac Telefax ++355 [0536] 2241 

 Bijat e dashurise se Krishtere te Sh. Vincenc de Paoli Moter Mira Berisha, Provinciale Lagjja 17, Rruga Stef Kaculini, Durres, Tel. ++355 [052] 24659

 Bijat e Dashurise (Kanosiane) Moter Filomena Rispoli, Eprore Lagjja 1, Kruje Tel. ++355 [0511] 4511Cell. ++355 [0] 69 25 72 564e-mail: motratalba@albmail.com 

 Bijat e Marise Ndihmetare (Salesiane) Moter Carla Meschini, Eprore Rruga Komuna e Parisit, K.P. 1540, Tirane Telefax. ++355 [04] 256065e-mail: tiranaimr@albmail.com 

 Franceskane te Zojes se Paperlyer Moter Bernarda Dani, Eprore Arqipeshkvia Durres-Tirana Bulevardi Zhan DArk Tirane Tel. ++355 [04] 232082Fax. ++355 [04] 230727

 Instituti I Sh. Gjon Pagezuesit dhe Sh. Katerines nga Siena Moter Anna Lucia RagioneMoter Carmela Speri, Eprore Bize, K.P. 8277 Tirane, Cell. ++355 [0] 68 20 23 231Rruga Irfan Tomini, nr. 60, Tirane Telfax. ++355 [04] 259327 Email: medeetirana@interalb.net 

 Kamiliane Moter Graziana Tondini, Eprore Ambulanca Domenica B. B. Arameras Cell. +355 68 20 23 751 ++355 68 20 68 474 

 Kapucine Moter Riccarda Alduino, Eprore Gramze, Fushe-Kruje K.P. 2990, Tirane Cell. ++355 68 26 55 457 Cell. ++355 68 22 54 184

 Karmelitane te Meshires (VEdruna) Moter Pilar Menal, Eprore Fushe-Mamurras Cell. ++355 68 20 24 392 ++355 68 22 54 184

 Komuniteti Emanuel Moter Annunziata Ciolfi Spitalle Durres Cell. ++355 [0] 69 21 90 258 Tel. ++39 085979668

 Mesueset e Pershpirtshme Filipine (Maestre Pie Filipine) Moter Marisa Contricci, Eprore Rruga Halil Xhelo, nr. 28 Tirane, Tel. ++355 [04] 227556

 Motrat e Cenakullit Domenikan Moter Maria Modica, Eprore Qendra Caritas, Kavaje ++355 [0554] 2608

 Motrat Domenikane te Shen Katerines nga Siena Moter Izide Santina Vecchi, Eprore Breglumas, K.P. 2957 Tirane, Cell. ++355 [0] 68 20 33 462++355 69 23 90 394

 Motrat Domenikane te se Lumes Imelda Moter Gabriella Lorenzon, Eprore Kisha Katolike, Bathore Kamez Cell. ++355 [0] 68 25 55 101

 Motrat Domenikane te Zojes se Harkut Moter Maria eresa Esposito, Eprore Armath  Manez K.P. 224 Durres Cell. ++355 [0] 68 24 74 903

 Misionaret e Dashurise (Nene Tereza M.C.) Moter Maria Nada, Eprore Rajonale Moter Mary Magdalene, EproreMoter Jose Elaine Moter Paulina, Eprore Rruga Kajo Karafili, nr. 42, Tirane Tel. ++355 [04] 239296Rruga Irfan Tomini, Parku N.SH.R.A.K. Tirane, Tel. ++355 [048] 302349Lagjja 17, Rruga e Unazes, Durres, Tel. ++355 [052] 24 053 

 Motrat Engjellore te Shen Palit Moter Ana Prenka, EproreMoter Tone Qeta Kisha Katolike Milot Cell. ++355 [0] 68 21 40 603Fushe-Milot Cell. ++355 69 21 57 652

 Motrat e Meshires Moter Maria Giglia Toffali, Eprore Rruga e Kavajes, nr. 120 Tirane, Tel. ++355 [04] 232637

 Motrat Oblate te Shen Benediktit Jozef Labre Moter Bartolomea Altamura, Eprore Zhej, Kurbin Cell. ++355 68 21 30007 

 Motrat e Shpetimtarit Hyjnor (Salvatoriane) Moter Carla Pizzi, Eprore Bashkesia Salvatoriane, Mallkuc, bilaj K.P. 1520 TIRANE Cell. ++355 68 222 6108 

 Motrat e Vogla te Jezusit (Charles de Foucauld) Moter Odette Marquet Rruga Sul Bega, Nr. 109/1Dervish Hekali, Tirane Tel. ++355 [04] 374394

 Motrat e Dashurise (Sh. Gjovana Antida) Moter Maria Renata Chiossi, Eprore Rruga Ali Visha, Vila 26, Tirane Tel. ++355 [04] 374106e-mail: antidatirana@abissnet.com.al 

 Shoqeria e Zojes Mari Moter Maria Merola, Eprore Rruga Artan Lenja, nr. 53/AK.P. 2431 Tirane, Telefax. ++355 [04] 247432

 Kisha Katedrale Shen Pali Don Gjergj Meta, Administrator Bulevardi Zhan DArk, Tirane Tel. ++355 4 234655Cell. ++355 [0] 69 20 68 663 e-mail: katedralja@albmail.com meta@hotmail.com 

 Kisha Zemra e Krishtit, Famulli Ate Ignazio Buffa S.J. , famullitar Rruga e Kavajes, K.P. 112, Tirane Telefax. ++355 [04] 240617e-mail: jezuitet@albaniaonline.net 

 Kisha  Shna Ndou famulli Ate Silvio Bellotto O.F.M., administrator Rruga Ali Pash Gucia, Tirane Telefax. ++355 [04] 223859Cell. ++355 [0] 68 22 69 005

 Kisha Zoja Ndihmetare, famulli D. Dominik Qerimi, S.D.B.M, Famullitar Rruga Dom Bosco, NR. 40/2Tirane, Cell. ++355 [0] 69 20 60 540

 Kisha Shen Gjon Bosco, kishe filiale D. Dominik Qerimi S.D.B., pergjegjes Breglumas, 

 Kisha Sna Ndou, Famulli - Koder Derven 

 Kisha Sh. Gjon Pagezuesi D. Carmine Leuzzi, famullitar Fushe-Derven, Cell. ++355 [0] 68 20 31 568

 Kishe Filiale  Shen Klara Ate Ernesto Santucci S.I. Fushe-Kruje Cell. ++355 [0] 68 20 48 348

 Kisha Kamez D. Oreste Valle Kisha Katolike Kamez, Tirane Tel. ++355 [04] 353191Cell. ++355 [0] 69 23 49 415

 Kisha Maria e Ngjitur ne Qiell, famulli Ate Hector Walter Varela C.F.I.C. , administrator Kisha Katolike Luz, Cell. ++355 [0] 68 20 32 047 Email: ibekuar@yahoo.es 

 Kisha Shen Lucia, famulli Mons. Damian Kurti, Dekan-famullitar Lagjja 17, Rruga Stef Kaculini, Durres Tel. ++355 [052] 22063Fax. ++355 [052] 23959Cell. ++355 [0] 69 21 75 860

 Kisha Shen Koll, famulli filiale Mons Damian Kurti, pergjegjes Rrushkull 

 Kisha Shen Dominik, famulli Ate Georg Frendo O.P. , Famullitar Lagja 17., Rruga Stef Kaculini, K.P. 224,Durres, Cell. ++355 [0] 69 21 20 797 Fax. ++355 [052] 30301Email: gorgop@hotmail.com 

 Kisha  E Lumja Tereze e Kalkutes Ate Ivan Attard O.P. Porto Romano, Durres 

 Kisha  Shen Maria de Mattias Ate Ivan Attard O.P. Qyteti Rinia, Durres 

 Kisha  Sh. Gjon Pagezuesi, famulli Ate Dariusz Nowak S.D.S. BaSHKESIA saLVATORIANE, Bilak K.P. 1520, Tirane Cell. ++355 [0] 68 20 24 680e-mail Albania@sds.pl 

 Kisha Shen Koll, famulli D. Tom Gjugja, famullitar Kisha Katolike Bize, K.P. 8277 Tirane 

 Kisha Zemra e Zojes Mbretereshe, famulli D. Konrado Van Kerschaver Kisha Katolike Gramze, Cell. ++355 [0] 68 27 62 493Cell. ++355 [0] 68 26 55 457

 Kisha Shen Mehill, famulli d. Marian Paloka, pergjegjes Kisha Katolike, K.P. 224, Durres Cell. ++355 [0] 69 20 68 662Fax. ++355 [052] 30301

 Kisha Shen Nikoll, famulli Ate Giuvanni Peragine C.C.R.S.P., dekan Etereti Barnabite, Kisha Katolike Milot, Cell. ++355 [0] 68 20 43 449Cell. ++355 [0] 69 22 19243

 Kisha Shen Teodor Ate Giovanni Peragine, C.C.R.S.P., administrator Delbnisht, Kurbin Cell. ++355 [0] 68 20 43 449Cell. ++355 [0] 69 22 19 243

 Kisha Sh. Tereza e Jezu Krishtit Femije D. Henricus B.M. Veldkamp Dukagjin i Ri, Kruje Tel. ++355 [04] 258270Cel. ++355 [0] 69 26 16036 

 Kisha  Zoja e Keshillit te Mire Ate Pasquale Nalli, S.C.I. Kisha Kaolike Gurez-Lac, Cell. ++355 [0] 69 20 89 449Cell. ++355 [0] 69 21 12 153

 Kisha e Zemres se Krishtit D. Henricus B.M. Veldkamp Adriatik, Tirane Tel. ++355 [04] 232082Tel. ++355 [04] 258270

 Levizja Fokolareve Cristina TomelleriLivio Brianza Rruga Bogdani, P. 78, Kati VI, Ap. C. Tirane, Telefax. ++355 [04] 233535Cell. ++355 [0] 69 20 26 960 e-mail: focf@icc-al.org Rruga Muhamet Gjollesha, Blloku Partizani, 62/1, Ap. 2, Tirane, Tel. ++355 [04] 258725 Fax. ++355 [04] 274542 Cell. ++355 [0] 69 20 29 186 e-mail: focm@interalb.net 

 Komuniteti i Shen Egjidit Andi Seferi, Pergjegjes Rruga Fadil Rada, nr. 78, Tirane, Tel. ++355 [04] 223575 / 266122 Cell. ++355 [0] 68 20 46 092e-mail: santegidioalbania@interalb.net 

 Legjioni i Marise Liljana Mirdita, pergjegjese Rruga Muhamet Gjollesha, P. Apollonia, ¾, Tirane Tel. ++355 [04] 254609

 Ecja Neokatekumenale Silverio dhe Giovanna Cartolano Via Orazio Falcco, 770124 Bari, Italia cell. ++39 335471215 e-mail: silveriocnc@tin.it 

 Komuniteti Emanuel Luciano Gialdi, Besa Rroshi Rruga e Durresit, Pallati I ri prane Gjimanzit Qemal Stafa, Tirane Telfax. ++355 [04] 258003 e-mail: komemanuel@albmail.com 

 Grupi Taize Ate Hector Walter Varela, C.F.I.C Cell. 68 20 32 047 

 Shoqata e Vullnetareve Dokita Dr. Franco Macera Rruga e Durresit, prane Spitalit  Zoja e Keshillit te Mire, Tel. ++355 [04] 232038 Telefax. ++355 [04] 250663 

 Shoqata Betania Paola Guranti Bubq, Fushe-Kruja Cell. ++355 [0] 69 20 90 647Tel. ++355 [0564] 60196 Fax. ++355 [0564] 601606

 Bashkim dhe Lirim Simone Andreozzi Rruga Kajo Karafili, nr. 26/2 K.P. 108, Tirane Telfax. ++355 [04] 269451 Cell.++355 68 20 29 794 e-mail: avsi@albaniaonline.net 

 Shoqata Kolping Tonin Frani Rruga Pjeter Bogdani, nr, 8/1, Tirane Telefax. ++355 [04] 244201 e-mail. kolping@icc-al.org 

* ADMINISTRATA APOSTOLIKE E SHQIPERISE SE JUGUT* 

Administrator Apostolik 
Sh. T. Imzot Hill KABASHI 


 Motrat Franceskane Albantarine Moter Barbara Elia Qendra  Ain Karim Babica e Madhe, Vlore Telefax. ++355 [0394] 20150Cell. ++355 [0] 68 21 67 862

 Mesueset e Pershpirtshme Filippini Moter Franca Carbone Qendra  shen Lucia Filippini Lagjja 30 Vjetori, Rr. Sh. Lucia Filippini Berat Telefax. ++355 [032] 34976

 Motrat Franceskane te Ungjillit Moter Silvia Papalia, Eprore Kisha Katolike Rruga e Gruckave, Bilisht, Devoll Tel. ++355 [0811] 2301 Cell. ++355 [0] 68 24 52 397

 Motrat e Shen Anes Moter Antonietta Flamini Qendra Komunitare e Kishes Katolike Bubullime, Lushnje Cell. ++355 [0] 69 24 55 835 

 Motrat Francekane te Shen Gjergjit Moter Relindis Vossel Kisha Katolike D. Giuseppse Scandurra Laggja Sinan Ballac Delvine Telefax. ++355 [0815] 3475 Cell. ++355 69 23 78 453

 Motrat Baziliane  Bijat e Shen Makrines Moter Aurora Koliqi Kisja Katolike Lindore Lagjja Kala Rr. Ptolome Xhuvani Elbasan Tel. ++355 [054] 52106

 Motrat Franceskane te Zonjes se Paperlyer Moter Hilda Karrica Kisha Katolike, Lagjja 1 Maji Fier ++355 [034] 20348 cell. ++355 [0] 68 25 17 491

 Motrat e Dashurise Motrat e Nene Terezes Moter Marie Shalom Spini Lagjja Hekurudha Rruga Isuf Kondakciu Elbasan Tel. ++355 [054] 52803

 Motrat Domenikane te se Lumes Imelda Moter Margherita Randon Prane Varrezave te Deshmoreve, Elbasan Telfax. ++355 [054] 52156e-mail: imelda@icc-al.org cell. ++355 [0] 68 25 82 947 69 24 48 214 68 25 70 920

 Motrat e Dashurise se Zonjes se Paperlyer te Ivreas Moter Francesca Asteriti Kisha Katolike, Lagjja 1 Maji Fier Tel. ++355 [034] 22235 

 Levizja Misionare Kontemplative Ate Charles de Focauld Moter Terezinha Camargo Soares Qendra Misionare  P.Ch.de F. Gostime, Cerrik Tel. ++355 [0587] 20185 

 Motrat e Mary Potter Elisabeth Farmer Rruga Mihal Grameno Korce Tel. ++355 [082] 45008 

 Motrat e Dashurise se Shen Gjovana Antida Thuret Moter Pierina Piazza Shkolla e Infermiereve Elena Gjika Lagjja Beqir Dardha, Rruga 11 Nentori Elbasan Telfax. ++355 {054} 53347 Email: antidaelb@albmail.com 

 Kongregata e Motrave  Notre Dame Moter Almuth Bosele Shoqata  Ndihma e Weilheimit per Shqiperine Lagjja Dyli Haxhire, Elbasan Tel. ++355 [054] 40100 Fax. ++355 [054] 59268 Email: albanien@albanienhilfe-weilheim.de 

 Motrat Misionare te Bamiresise Moter Lazareth J. Mannarath Rruga Fan Noli, Korce Tel. ++355 [082] 42548 

 Bijat e Krishtit Mbret Moter Matilde Biscu Qendra Giuseppse Gras Lagjja 18 Shtatori Gjirokaster Tel. ++355 [084] 63759 Telefax. ++355 [084] 63757 

 Motrat e Zonjes se Paperlyer Moter Leoncia Pongot Lagjja 11 Shkurti Kucove Tel. ++355 [0311] 2591 

 Bijat e Dashurise se Sh. Vicencit de Paul (S.M.D.C.) Moter Vincenza Bovio Moter Pia Idmrusa Marzo Reparti Ushtarak Gramsh Tel. ++355 [0513] 2390 Cell. ++355 [0] 69 21 75 924 69 24 75 958 Kisha Katolike  Misioni Vincenzian Mollas, Elbasan, Cell. ++355 [0] 68 21 81 208 68 22 94 254 

 Motrat Imakolatine te Aleksandrise Moter Carolina Marighetti Qendra Sociale  Zonja e Paperlyer Gjinar Elbasan Cell. ++355 [0] 69 21 75 834 Cell. ++355 [0] 69 21 96 815 

 Sherbetoret e Vogla te Zemres se Krishtit (PS.S.C.) Moter Nadia Paluell Kisha Katolike, Plug, (Golem Lushnje)Tel. ++355 [035] 24350 Cell. ++355 [0] 68 22 67 403 Email: pasc@aul.com.al 

 Motrat Marceline (I.M) Moter Daniela Silvestrini Lagjja 4, Sarande Tel. ++355 [0852] 5763 Cell. ++355 [0] 69 23 74 261 

 Sherbetoret e Marise  Riparueset (SMR) Moter Agostina Piazza Lagjja 28 Nentori, Rruga Kristoforidhi Vlore Telefax. ++355 [033] 23714 

 Motrat e Vulllnetit Hyjnor (S.D.V.) Moter Armanda Balliana Laggja Kongresi I Lushnjes Lushnje Tel. ++355 [035] 23769 Cell. ++355 [0] 69 22 02 448 

 Motrat e Zonjes se Dhimbjes nga Pisa (O.S.M.) Moter Lilly Adichilil Orikum, vlore Tel. ++355 [0391] 2411 Cell. ++355 [0] 68 22 80149 

 Sherbetoret e Marise Moter Rosa Marchetto Laggjja 11 Janari, Pus Mezini, vlore Telefax. ++355 [033] 23861 Tel. ++355 [033] 25681 

 Kisha Katolike e Zojes se Paperlyer Ate Mijo Shuman, Famullitar Rruga Jani Bakalli, Lagjja 1 Maji, Fier Telefax. ++355 [034] 23424

 Kisha Katolike e Zojes se Keshillit te Mire D. Giovanni Vaccarini, famullitar Lagjja 1 shkurti, Kucove Telefax. ++355 [0311] 2594 Cell. ++355 [0] 68 22 85 239 e-mail: kishakatkv@red.com.al kishaber@icc.al.org 

Kisha Katolike  Ringjallja Rruga Nene Tereze Korce Telefax. ++355 [082] 42978 

 Kongregata e Sh. Jozefit (Jozefinet e Murialdos C.S.I.) Ate Giovanni Salustri Qendra Sociale Murialdo Rruga Leonardo Murialdo, Sheq I Vogel, fier Telefax. ++355 [034] 28285 / 23552 Cell: ++355 [0] 68 23 38 857 e-mail: qsm@murialdo.it fier@murialdo.org 

 Shoqeria e Pershpirtshme e Sh. Gaetanit (P.S.S.G.) d. Zeno Daniele, famullitar Kisha Katolike, Lagjja 18 Tetori, Tek postblloku i hekurudhes, Lushnje Telefax. ++355 [035] 22821 Tel. ++355 [035] 21363 e-mail: kishakat@icc.al.eu.org cell. ++355 [0] 68 20 36 422 69 22 02 450 

 Sherbetoret e Marise (O.S.M.) Ate Giovanni Mercurio Lagjja 28 Nentori, 13 Rruga Kristoforidhi Vlore Telefax. ++355 [033] 27966 kishakatolike@aul.com.al 

 Bijte e Provanise Hyjnore (Orionine F.D.P.) Don Franco Galizia, famullitar Prane varrezave te Deshmoreve, Elbasan Telfax. ++355 [054] 53280 Cell. ++355 [0] 68 21 57 950 Cell. ++355 [0] 68 22 68 269

----------

